# Lightbox-Galerie und valides CSS



## rethus (21. August 2007)

Ich habe bei mir auf der Seite eine Lightbox-Galerie eingebunden.
Leider ist das verwendete CSS-File nicht valide.

Siehe hier: http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...tp://www.suther.de/unternehmen/zielgerichtet/

Hat vielleicht schon jemand ein valides Css-File dafür gebastelt, ohne die Funktionsweise oder optische Darstellung des Scripts einzuschränken?

Die hier verwendeten Werte veranlassen, das der Hintergrund Transparent überlagert (ausgeblendet) wird.


----------



## Maik (21. August 2007)

Hi,

der verwendete Opacity-Filter (-moz-opacity, filter:alpha(opacity)) ist kein Webstandard und erzeugt daher invalides CSS.

Ob sich anstelle des Filters ein transparentes PNG-Bild in der Lightbox integrieren lässt, hab ich persönlich noch nicht überprüft.


----------



## rethus (21. August 2007)

Naja, mit transparenten png's haben die Browser (vor allem IE) so Ihre Probleme.
Gibts da nicht einen Hack, der es zumindest zulässt, das es als valide interpretiert wird?


----------



## Maik (21. August 2007)

Mir ist kein Hack bekannt, mit dem der Opacity-Filter beim CSS-Validator als valides CSS durchgeht.


----------

